# Picture of my Algae and what kind of biological enemy ?



## xxxxxxxxxxrebirthan1x (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,

here are some Pictures of my Algae grown in my tank. Here are my questions :

What kind of Algae is it ?
Which biological "enemy" eat this kind of algae ?

I thought of buying some shrimp, which kind, if one exist, woud you buy ?


































Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I's BBA. You can spot dose with excel using a syringe or medicine dropper. Mollies and amanos will eat it. So will ottos if it's dead. You have too much to simply rely on the animals. You need to spot dose. Use the initial amount on the bottle and each day spot does another part of your tank. Turn your photo period down. Make sure your ferts are balanced. Stick some fast growing plants in there. Trim off all dead, dying plant matter. Here is a link on algae types.
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

BTW, I noticed this is your first post. Welcome to APC!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxrebirthan1x (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello,

thx for identify my algae. I decide to install a CO2 system, build by milwaukee the sms122 + MA957 with the Co2 Reactor 500 with Rio Pump, hope to save money over the years.
I hope thats an resolution, what do you think ?


----------

